# ISO BNIB Silver Saltist 20



## NambaWan (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Wondering if there is a silver saltist 20 for sale anywhere. I have a used one that in fair condition but I'm looking for a BNIB or near perfect condition. 

Thanks, 
Ji


----------



## Djkoloski (Sep 14, 2017)

How many pp touch


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

djkoloski said:


> how many pp touch


lol


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Djkoloski said:


> How many pp touch


Depends on who's giving said pp touch


----------

